# deals @ petsmart



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

They have the 60 gallon with stand for $200. Its a 48x13 footprint though.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Fluval 406 @ $150
Fluval 306 @ $100

75 Gallon with Cabinet Stand, LED Light, Glass Tops @ $385


Rest just regular pricing!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone pop in and check on FX6 pricing.....wouldnt be surprised if half priced too!

Past few years they gave rain cheques during boxing week sales!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I believe it is half priced
All dog beds, crates, and cat trees 50% off


----------

